# Toddler and teething/dribbling



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
I realise there is a similar post just recently but i wanted to see if back molars do cause excessive dribbling especially as night as well as hands/fingers constantly in mouth. This has been going on for weeks now. My ds also has a cough.runny nose which he's had for 2 weeks. His nose doesn't seem blocked though. He's woken up on a few occasions at night screaming and in pain and we're giving him neurofen at night to help. We had him checked out at the gp about 10 days ago and ears/chest were all clear. 
Is this 2 different things do you think or interrelated?
Thanks
Andrea


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Andrea,

Yes back molars do tend to cause a bit more dribbling as there can be more pain and swelling at the back of the mouth making swallowing sore.  Molars are sore coming in and this would probably account for screaming at night and certainly wanting to chew on his hands/ fingers is common - Giving the ibuprofen and paracetamol should help.  Unfortunately they can take a while to come in.

The cough/ runny nose could be a completely separate virus or allergy type thing going on - did this start at the same time as the teething issues or before/ after?

Car


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

The cold etc started afterwards so i think you are right its a seperate issue. I took Ds to the dr who said back molars cause no issues! My mum and i don't agree so i'm with you on that one  Theres no sign of them though so hoping they come through soon.
Thanks for the reply
Happy New Year 
Andrea


----------

